# [FreeNAS] Marvell 88SE9128 & SB710



## Arghtastic (Feb 4, 2011)

All, I'm posting here in desperation for clarity.  I'm looking at an MSI 870-G55 to build a FreeNAS system for my Church.  I've found a couple of external references (blogs, etc.,) with people that say the SB710 Southbridge works and also the Marvell 88SE9128 works (but AHCI must be enabled. . . which I thought was bad for FreeBSD) and I've posted on the FreeNAS forums (and have literally zero response) so I'm hoping the FreeBSD forums will be able to educate me.  

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## mav@ (Feb 5, 2011)

Both controllers are supported by FreeBSD 8.x. But both of them have some negative reports also. For Marvell chip it is really depends on chip firmware that may differ even within same chip number.

But if you are talking about FreeNAS, unless you are testing their latest development version, I may suppose you are thinking about FreeBSD 7.x. In that case situation is probably worse.


----------



## Arghtastic (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually I am planning on using a Beta version of FreeNAS for the extra support. Thank you very much for the reply.  I really appreciate it.


----------

